# Brainstorm: How about a "live" online competition?



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Many of us seem to have MSN and webcams. I think it would be great to have everyone here join a competition. What are you ideas/opinions on this?

List of important things (will be updated with responses in this thread)
0) Is it even possible to "Video-chat" with multiple persons at the same time?
Still unknown, IRC (chatroom) and JnetCube might be alternatives to MSN
1) See if enough people are willing to participate
AvGalen
Erik
joshtbuff
PJK
KJiptner
2) Determine the list of events
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
Blindfolded?
Magics, Clock, Pyraminx, etc?
3) Determine format
All scrambles at once or 1 scramble at a time?
All competitors at once or first half compete, others judge then switch?
4) Determine date and time, figure out how to "avoid" timezone-issues
Evening Europe, Day USA
5) Do it
6) Eveluate it
7) Make it a regular event
8) Any other ideas?
Have opportunities to talk to each other between competitions
Rankings!

Updated 2007-04-10


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2007)

0) I have no idea, I'm sure there is a way, if now you can make a program for it?
1) me too of course
2) the normal puzzles
3) 1 scramble at a time
4) if we do it late in the evening (for dutchies that is) I think there are some americans who can compete? I'm not too sure about this
5) 
6) always handy
7) I wouldn't say that, maybe just once in a while
8) er...


----------



## joshtbuff (Apr 9, 2007)

I am not a huge competitor and am trying to get more involved in this cubing world. I cant even get under 1 min solve but i would still like to be apart of the group and involved in something getting started. also to learn i love to learn.


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

I think live would be neat. We could all just be in a chatroom and post times with scrambles like we sometimes do in the chatroom. Let me know if it is a go.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 10, 2007)

I think this is cool. As PJK said we don't need webcams to do this! MSN has a conference function but I'm not sure how many people can use this at the same time. Maybe we could launch a IRCchannel for this purpose? I'm not very familiar with IRC...

By the way in this context: Has anyone ever tried the network function of JNetCube? Or are you people doing this all the time and I just didn't know... :lol:


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

We don't NEED webcams, but if
a: Most or all of as have them
b: MSN can handle >2 webcams at once
why not use them?
That way we could simulate a real competition were we can watch each other solve!

I don't think IRC would be a good idea because (how shell I put this delicately.... I can't) I think IRC is almost dead. MSN is easier to use, has more users and simply works. If someone has a good reason to push for IRC instead of MSN, please tell me.

I would like to hear from more people. Not just that they want to compete, but also thinks they would like to see happening at the competition.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 10, 2007)

> *I don't think IRC would be a good idea because (how shell I put this delicately.... I can't) I think IRC is almost dead. MSN is easier to use, has more users and simply works. If someone has a good reason to push for IRC instead of MSN, please tell me.*


Just the nice thing about IRC would be that we could open a channel that is there 24/7 and a meeting point for competition.



> *I would like to hear from more people. Not just that they want to compete, but also thinks they would like to see happening at the competition.*


I think we could simply decide a time where we launch our meeting and then be flexible with the rules/puzzles (via good old voting?)... Only if many people come we need to organize things more strictly.


Anybody who can answer my JNetCube question?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

So far, there are only 5 of us. I would have expected many more. Let's give it a couple more days for other people to react. If it will be just the 5 of us, IRC and an informal/ad-hoc competition might be a better idea.

I don't know anything about JNetCube. I own one of this "Official Rubik's Cube Electronic Timer"s that gives me scrambles, stores my times and provides me with averages.


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 10, 2007)

I could do this with an IRC or MSN chat, or something to that effect, but I have no webcam (which I don't think is necessary either) to compete if we were to use those.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd be in, just gotta find my webcam though. Also, there are people are different skill levels, how will we know who we challenge? Is it a tournament or...

How exactly does it work?


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 11, 2007)

Brilliant Idea, I've been hosting nightly webcam events of my bld scrambles anyway! So, I'm down for the cause. I consider myself a vampire, overnight is good!

It's 8:12 PM, I'm available from like 10pm - 4 am Eastern time zone


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2007)

The JNetCube server might be fun to try. IRC would work, so would MSN, or Yahoo, or ICQ.

In regards to "IRC being dead", it is actually a very popular messenger. I know that all kinds of games have their meets there, and I know that wiki conferences are there, but this is a completely off topic comment


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2007)

> *Is it a tournament or...
> 
> How exactly does it work?*



That is what this topic is about. This is a brainstorm-topic! I am not telling everyone how I want to do this, I want to exchange ideas how this could best be done. I would never have thought of IRC or JNetCube by myself, but I will investigate it sometime this week.

My initial idea was to set it up like a normal WCA competition, adjusted for online participation. There would be no one to scramble your cube for you, for example. Judging each other might be possible with the webcam and that would also make this more like an "against time AND others" feeling.

Just put all your ideas here, I will organise them and update the first-post so everyone can see what the status of our ideas is. Eventually we will have figured it all out and then it is time to start doing it.


----------



## joshtbuff (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbeyer_@Apr 11 2007, 12:13 AM
> * Brilliant Idea, I've been hosting nightly webcam events of my bld scrambles anyway! So, I'm down for the cause. I consider myself a vampire, overnight is good!
> 
> It's 8:12 PM, I'm available from like 10pm - 4 am Eastern time zone *


 Where are you hosting these 'events'?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 17, 2007)

Just add him on MSN. It seems he is either at work, or he is cubing and willing to talk/teach/race with you.

I hope more people will respond on this topic in the next couple of days. Otherwise I might just start a surprise live-competition this weekend. Or does that motivate everyone NOT to post


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm.. I don't think so.. I would like this!! Hehe.. This would be interesting to happen.


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2007)

Too bad I don't have a webcam, only my sis's digital camera. My dad has a webcam integreted on his laptop but I wouldn't think he would like me to use it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 21, 2007)

I haven't posted because this probably won't apply to me (lack a webcam), but it sounds like a very good (and fun!) idea.


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2007)

I would definetly bring spectators though! This would be cool to watch. And we could record it also and keep the chat sript so everyone else who is not on can see what happened.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2007)

I will update the topic-start on monday. Seems like webcams will be recommended, but optional


----------



## gillesvdp (Apr 22, 2007)

I am interested in this.
I do not have a webcam during the week but it should be possible for me to use one during week-ends.

I just hope a good time will be found that enables all of us to participate.


----------



## dChan (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, we all live in different countries, so Saturday is probably the only option huh?


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 24, 2007)

I do own a webcam and might be interested in doing this, though I'd prefer not using MSN (though I would if I had to). Using JNetCube's server function would be pretty cool.

The nice thing about irc, by the way, is that you don't have to register or download anything (although downloading a client is probably a good idea).


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 24, 2007)

Guh.. Saturday is a bad time.. it would only work for me if its 9-12 pm or 5:30-9pm


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

It would be helpful if everyone could post their City/Country/TimeZone so I can find a time/day that allows many of us to be awake and free.

Mine: Rotterdam/The Netherlands/GMT+01:00


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine:

Germany / GMT +1:00 (Why do you need the city?)


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine = same as Av...
Only Rotterdam = Enschede but that doesn't matter 
so GMT + 1


----------



## dChan (Apr 24, 2007)

GMT -8? I'm PST in California. I forgot what my GMT is, I alwasy do.


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 24, 2007)

EST in NJ, USA. I believe EST is GMT - 5


----------



## dChan (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cubinator_@Apr 24 2007, 12:15 PM
> * EST in NJ, USA. I believe EST is GMT - 5 *


 Oh okay, if yours is GMT -5 then mine is correct. GMT-8 here because we are 3 hours apart.


----------



## pjk (Apr 24, 2007)

Alamosa, Colorado / USA / Mountain Time GMT-6:00


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan+Apr 24 2007, 08:47 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dChan @ Apr 24 2007, 08:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Cubinator_@Apr 24 2007, 12:15 PM
> * EST in NJ, USA. I believe EST is GMT - 5 *


Oh okay, if yours is GMT -5 then mine is correct. GMT-8 here because we are 3 hours apart. [/b][/quote]
Actually, I just realized that EST is at the moment GMT -4 due to daylight savings time.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 25, 2007)

Australia/Sydney/GMT +10:00

These are the times that i CAN'T attend at:
Monday: 7:30-4:30, 6:00-8:00
Tuesday: 7:30-4:00
Wednesday: 7:30-4:15, 6:00-8:00
Thursday: 7:30-4:30
Friday: 7:30-4:30
Saturday: 1:30-5:00
Sunday: N/A


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to focus on this word TimeZone and that strange little line under it.


----------



## pjk (Apr 25, 2007)

I edited mine to update


----------



## Alexander (Apr 27, 2007)

IRC DEAD ?? i think its still alive
there is a channel that you can access
there are around 20 people coming and going and idleing.

i think everything is set up there for almost a year
Scrambles: .2 .3 .4 .5 .algm .roux .2gen .sun
Time database you can submit you time to a database
and with a command you see your average for every single puzzle you have.

To get to irc with a mirc client
Server: irc.ircstorm.net
Channel: #rubik

there is also a webapplet just go to the link and your there
http://www.freejavachat.com/chat.php?chan=Rubik

to change your nick in channel type: /nick here_the_nick_that_you_want [ENTER]
when your in channel you can type: .3 [enter] to get a 3x3 scramble

For any help for commands to use just ask someone in channel.
But could be that they are idle but you will get your answer when someone is there.

Greets Alexander


----------



## nbrewer (Aug 8, 2007)

*This thread dead?*

No comments for a while.... are there plans still for an online competition? I recently downloaded JNet cube, and I think it, mixed with MSN or IRC would be viable. I'm up for a competion. I'm slow because I'm still learning OLL and PLL, but it would still be fun. I can host the JNet server if needed, but would need someone to test that before I agree to be the server host.


----------



## zigzagchris (Aug 23, 2007)

have 1 day where people record them selfs and the next day judges see who win then the results the next


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think recording yourself is a nice option. The whole idea was to have a "live" online competion. Competitions are not just limited to scrambling/solving/judging/results. The best part of competitions is that you can have fun by meeting others, talking/chatting with them, discuss your goals/results, etc. None of that would happen if we were to record it.

I will ask some of my collegaues if they know of any "mult-chat/video" program that we could use. I will get back on this topic after the weekend.


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I don't think recording yourself is a nice option. The whole idea was to have a "live" online competion. Competitions are not just limited to scrambling/solving/judging/results. The best part of competitions is that you can have fun by meeting others, talking/chatting with them, discuss your goals/results, etc. None of that would happen if we were to record it.
> 
> I will ask some of my collegaues if they know of any "mult-chat/video" program that we could use. I will get back on this topic after the weekend.



AvGalen, have you ever heard of a program called "Skype"

It allows you to set up live video conferences for free.

Check it out here:

www.skype.com


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2007)

I have heard of Skype, but I haven't used it in the last couple of years.

How many simultaneous video users does it support (I remember some discussions about an Intel-sponsoring leading to more users on Intel cpu's than on AMD cpu's a couple of years ago)

Do you have any actual experience with Skype and >2 simultaneous video users? And if so, could you post a short tutorial on how to set that up?


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 23, 2007)

Skype is capable of supporting up to 10 people in a conference call. (I do have experience with Skype.)

I mistyped something earlier in this post. Skype can only have 2 people via a video conference.

Here is a short tutorial on how to set everything up.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sodMDs7rEEk

Hope it helps.


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 23, 2007)

Avgalen,

"ooVoo" might be a better 'free' alternative to Skype.

It allows up to 6 people to have a video conference and has a pretty nice user interface from what I've seen

www.oovoo.com


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 24, 2007)

If Skype has only 2 video-calls at a time I don't think (I hope) that won't be enough. ooVoo sounds more promising, I'll look into that next week.


----------



## zigzagchris (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is my idea-
We could just host a chat- http://www.geesee.com/
GMT-5


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2007)

I would love to compete with JNetCube, both for the competition and just for fun, I haven't yet tried it. I don't have webcam or stuff like that.

So if anyone wants to, tell me and we can race on JNetCube, again my AIM is natmcAoPS


----------



## Alexander (Nov 23, 2007)

This channels is still alive
http://www.freejavachat.com/chat.php?chan=Rubik
many webpage what goes about speedcubing has this link on there web site
many people join and part the channel
talk and race diffrent puzzles to gether amost everyday

get a scramble in the channel just type for example:
.3
and you will get a scramble for the 3x3
there are more commands like:.2 .3 .4 .5 and more 
also you can add time to a database there like
!time -3 9.77 
and the time 9.77 will be added in your 3x3 database
to get your stats just type !stats -3 and you will see you stats for the 3x3
for the 4x4 just like this !stats -4

i think you get the picture.Just join the channel and idle for a while people will drop in and chat , race , explaine with you.

and question about command for the channel ask

Alexander
tomasu
Pjgat09
chrisb

or any one else.

see you all in channel maybe if the timezone is right


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 23, 2007)

i can make an IRC?


EDIT:irc://irc.freenode.net/speedsolving.com

Goto mozilla, tools, chatzilla, then type: /join speedsolving.com, type /commands, and have fun


----------



## joey (Nov 23, 2007)

Lotsofsloths said:


> i can make an IRC?
> 
> 
> EDIT:irc://irc.freenode.net/speedsolving.com
> ...



Did you read the post about you? There is already a channel. I am there alot of the time, and it is a nice community!


----------



## Alexander (Nov 23, 2007)

Lotsofsloths said:


> i can make an IRC?
> 
> 
> EDIT:irc://irc.freenode.net/speedsolving.com
> ...



like joey said there is channel i think total people that join and part
is around 50 maybe more most of the time there are avg 15 people 
in there chatting racing etc..

just united on one irc server and channel and have fun together

A.O.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 23, 2007)

> Did you read the post about you?


What post?


----------



## joey (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry, I meant the post "above" you. Come join the channel, we are racing now!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 23, 2007)

oh ok, just did though


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 26, 2007)

Alexander said:


> This channels is still alive
> http://www.freejavachat.com/chat.php?chan=Rubik
> many webpage what goes about speedcubing has this link on there web site
> many people join and part the channel
> ...


I always get an "error connecting"


----------



## Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

How do you connect??

you click on the link or you use an irc client??

when you connect to the server, what i think on port 6667
could be your firewall blocking the connection??

if you have something like mirc you can connect to
server: irc.ircstorm.net
channel: #rubik

A.O.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2008)

This just landed in my emailbox. I think this is exactly what we need for an online competition:



> Hello everybody,
> 
> I recently discovered a very nice webpage, that has a chatbox, but
> also has the possibility of camming with many users at the same time,
> ...


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh, this is a good idea (sorry I haven't read the whole thread, but I get the general idea). Lol at the idea of a "cube meeting" over webcams  .


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 2, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Alexander said:
> 
> 
> > This channels is still alive
> ...


Try the applet at strangepuzzle.com/chat.php


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 23, 2008)

Copying Erik's format...

0) We can use Stickam.comI say Stickam.com
1) I want to participate
2) I think all of the things are good, but I really want to have a blind event.
3) After the lsat person finishes he/she will say !scramble.
4) I think we should have a survey for times available for every cuber, then take it from there.
5)  (why would I change that comment. It's the exact same way I felt.)
6) How?
7) Maybe we could have it like once a month or something like that. I don't know.
8) Make a schedule.
________


----------



## Kubinator97 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am interested


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 4, 2009)

Kubinator97 said:


> I am interested



You are late.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Mar 4, 2009)

ok (message to short)


----------



## Odin (Mar 4, 2009)

Lets try to do somthing like this again!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2009)

Kubinator97 said:


> I am interested



Do you realize that you just posted in a topic _over a year old_ to say you are interested in an event which was being planned for the near future? That's like showing up to a cube competition in 2009 and asking if you can still register for and compete in the 2008 one. Next time you want to do something that was planned that long ago, just start a new topic about it - the people in the original topic have LONG since stopped caring.


----------

